#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Descobrir qual cliente da rede está com vírus e gerando problemas na rede

## cleciorodrigo

Bom dia a todos do forum, galera to com um problema aqui tenho um servidor aqui na empresa fazendo nat pra vários clientes de acesso a internet via rádio, tenho recebido notificações que o IP do meu servidor está com vírus, porem sei que é algum cliente da minha rede que está com vírus, porem não sei como descobrir qual cliente é, alguém poderia me ajudar, sei que com o iptraf, ou o tcpdump ajudam neste tipo de analise porem não consegui entende o funcionamento destes programas.

Abraços

Clecio

----------


## Duca

Se vc sabe que é algum cliente... deve aparecer o I.P. dele nos logs? É dhcp, né?

Ab, Duca  :Smile:

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Não meus usuários tem IP fixo, eles estão atras do NAT, eu recebe a notificação referente ao IP do servidor

----------


## tuxson

Kra uma vez eu resolvi isso com um sniffer, eu usei tcpdump assim:

tcpdump > pacotes.log

ai depois eu abri o pacotes.log e fui verificando os IPs e cheguei em um PC com alto números de pacotes simultâneos em portas altas e ai como sempre a boa sulução de todo WinDOSE, eu o formatei e resolveu!

----------


## ruyneto

Eh como o tuxon disse vc tem de analisar o trafego de pacotes com tcpdump, ethereal ou outros e ver quem ta gerando trafego ae chegar nele.

falows

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Semelhante ao ethereal tem o etherape, que lhe dará uma representação visual do trafego na rede... (em caso de redes pequenas) fica bem fácil ver qual maquina está com um trafego *anormal*..

----------

